# Older Marriages



## Dove (Aug 15, 2005)

Jacob, age 92, and Rebecca, age 89, living in Florida, are all excited about 
their decision to get married. They go for a stroll to discuss the wedding, 
and on the way they pass a drugstore.   Jacob suggests they go in.

Jacob addresses the man behind the counter: "Are you the owner?"

The pharmacist answers, "Yes."

Jacob: "We're about to get married. Do you sell heart medication?"

Pharmacist: "Of course we do."

Jacob: "How about medicine for circulation?"

Pharmacist: "All kinds."

Jacob: "Medicine for rheumatism and scoliosis?"

Pharmacist: "Definitely."

Jacob: "How about Viagra?"

Pharmacist: "Of course."

Jacob: "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, jaundice?"

Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety. The works."

Jacob: "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antidotes for 
Parkinson's disease?"

Pharmacist: "Absolutely."

Jacob: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers?"

Pharmacist: "All speeds and sizes."

Jacob: "We'd like to use this store as our Bridal Registry."


----------



## middie (Aug 15, 2005)

lol dove that's cute !!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahaha  - that was funny!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 16, 2005)

Dove your too much !


----------



## Dove (Aug 16, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Dove your too much !


 
Thanks...I think.


----------

